# Carnage from "It's been a long time coming..." thread



## Oldmso54

Well Gents - not gonna give the usual house/mailbox blown up stuff - just going to speak from the heart.

I really, honestly, truly am:

Humbled :hail:
A little shocked :hail:
Surprised (till some of the tip offs) :hail:
Genuinely Flattered and Flabbergasted :hail:
And truly touched by this community and the people in it :hail:

There is no way I can say "Thank You" as much as it is deserved and warranted. But I will say my door is always open, messages are always welcomed, and my email is only a PM away.

So here is what 23 boxes from USPS look like.


----------



## Quietville

I love the one that says squids unite and the peace sign one...

You'll post pics of the goodies inside, yeah?

Amazing hit and show of force/love? here... I love this community!


----------



## gasdocok

You can't show pics of the house/mailbox cuz there NOTHING LEFT!

Have fun opening all those buddy!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Since we're momentarily breaking from the usual carnage routine:

And well deserved, my friend!

:ss


----------



## David_ESM

So we have about 70% of the ordinance landing at once. Not bad.

There is a short list of people I consider worthy of absolutely everything they get and then still deserve more on this site. You're definitely up near the top of that list Shawn.


----------



## StogieNinja

Oldmso54 said:


> I really, honestly, truly am... truly touched by this community and the people in it


Look, what Kipp does to you guys in the boardroom, we _really _don't wanna know about.

That aside, Shawn, we couldn't think of a better, or more deserving target for our first Bomb Squid bombing run. As I told the whole squad when we started making plans, you're a genuinely great BotL. You're always there to help others, you're always bombing noobs, you're a great supporter of the troops, you're always there to give a complement or kind word to folks, and I honestly don't think there's a mean bone in your whole body. You're a humble, giving, friendly, and genuinely _nice _Brother of the Leaf to _everyone_. Even your insults usually have asome sort of complement hidden in them.

So enjoy each and every stick in good health, and know that every single one of us Squids respects you greatly, and values greatly what you do to help foster the amazing atmosphere here at Puff. Thanks for being such a great BotL!

PS - HOLY MOSES THAT STACK OF BOXES IS AWESOME!!!


----------



## sdlaird

Group hug.......



Followed by......




Shot to the nutzzzz!!!


----------



## Danfish98

Can't say it better than Derek already did. You're one of the best guys here on Puff and you deserve all this and more Shawn.


----------



## gasdocok

sdlaird said:


> Group hug.......
> 
> Followed by......
> 
> Shot to the nutzzzz!!!


So that would be :grouphug: then :kicknuts:?

:biggrin:


----------



## Shibby

Have fun opening all of them and hope every cigar is to your liking!


----------



## max gas

Wow! Thats pretty impressive. Seeing all the DC listed is one thing, seeing all the boxes together takes it to a whole new level. I don't know what else to say other than you are a very deserving BOTL and an asset to this forum. Congrats on all those boxes and have fun opening them.

What did the post office say & do when you came in for them? Did they deliver them to your car in a mail truck?


----------



## Oldmso54

Thank you all Gentlemen. David's right = this is gonna take a while opening, reading, photoing, downloading, ect. but here are the first 3: I figured I would open the packages from the 3 original Squids (and some of the first and very best friends I made here on Puff)

From my little ninja buddy Derek:


















From the rational one of the bunch, David (how is that possible you say when his previous avatar was a cartoon of a guy drying his butt in a public restroom??)


















From the lyrical, poetic, sleuth squid, Terry (who I'm glad to see back on the cigar side)


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Devastating hit on a very deserving BOTL; keep the pics coming.
:cb


----------



## David_ESM

Oldmso54 said:


> From the rational one of the bunch, David


Quoted for evidence and future use at any court hearings.


----------



## max gas

3 great looking bombs to start off with. Very nice OG's. 

A lot of awesome sticks so far!


----------



## szyzk

Shawn, you truly are a deserving BOTL. Looks like you'll have a ton of smokes to enjoy!

If I had known this was going on - hint hint you guys, I may not be affiliated with the Pacific Northwestern Guppies or Kipp's Kamels but somebody could give me a head's up - I would have joined right in!


----------



## kozzman555

Holy crap this is insane!


----------



## ProbateGeek

I also just recalled that the original three Squids only came together because of Shawn's little contest in early summer to refresh his list of newbies to bomb. So, in a way, this has been brewing since then. 

Can we adopt Shawn as our puff mascot?


----------



## StogieNinja

Shawn, just FYI the unbanded stick is a My Father 9/11.


----------



## Danfish98

Great hits my original Squid brothers. Excellent cigars for an excellent BOTL!


----------



## Oldmso54

Well you guys obviously did some research because these are all home runs - you know I love my maduros and well... let's keep going:

From Joe (sweater88), my next to be recruit who got snatched up by the other side (I still have a spot reserved for you though Joe!)


















What a beautiful bottle of Port - can't wait to pair that with one of those cigars!!

And in no particular order (whatever box was on top)
Ben (Beer Alchemist) - the honest and honorable one [he knows]


















And back to opening, photos, downloading, logging - be back soon!


----------



## anonobomber

You've got a lot of work ahead of you...


----------



## David_ESM

@Joe Brown bag still included! Very nice, well done.


----------



## StogieNinja

ProbateGeek said:


> I also just recalled that the original three Squids only came together because of Shawn's little contest in early summer to refresh his list of newbies to bomb. So, in a way, this has been brewing since then.
> 
> Can we adopt Shawn as our puff mascot?


Done. Although finding someone to mold a costume with SIBFO is going to be a challenge...


----------



## Hopperb

DUDE! SWEET!

Well deserved Shawn enjoy. This must be like when you were a kid at Christmas!


----------



## ProbateGeek

I'd love to see Shawn right now - like some big kid on Christmas morning, wearing mismatched PJs, one sock on, one sock off, still with a little Cocoa Puffs on his chin, madly tearing through box after box with a big smile on his face.

At least that's what I'm guessing...


----------



## Oldmso54

Next up is from Adam (akneipp) - gonna have to look for beer from that brewery on my next trip to Total Wine:


















And from Scott (sdlaird) - the lyrics from "Momma Said Knock You Out!" = can you believe I never heard of that song??? LMAO, ROTFLMAO, LOL!!


















Loving the lancero's guys - one of the few sizes I love when I get, but have never pulled the trigger on a box (& looks like I won't have too!!)


----------



## sweater88

David_ESM said:


> @Joe Brown bag still included! Very nice, well done.


Of course David! Nothing says fine wine like a brown paper bag lol...Actually I think its the law here that you have to have wine and spirits that are bottled in a bag that you can't see through (the retailer I does I mean), so I used it as extra packaging lol

Shawn...while its true Derek said all that stuff when he informed us of our target, I'm sure I speak for everyone when I say we didn't need any convincing...enjoy....and now you have lots of flat rate boxes that you can perform the famous Oldmso54 surgery on and wrap in brown paper...lol


----------



## anonobomber

Where do you guys get those bags with the dividers in them?


----------



## David_ESM

I get mine from other puffers... Then I send them right back out.


----------



## nealw6971

Wynkoop's rocks... 

They're beer is very good... AND they have the most amazing pork ribs you'll ever eat. And I'm not joking about that.


----------



## Stonedog

Absolutely astounding hit.


----------



## Oldmso54

Now from Ray (RayCarlo) who so kindly offered me help when I kept missing out on the AF SS Maddies splits:


















Now Ray - you've stumped me on a couple of these (partly because I AM an "old man" and cant read the writing - LOL!) So do tell me about the 2008 (a tat la veritate??, the unbanded one and the small one with the red & black label that I can't read the writing on other than Room 101)

And next Mike (Max Gas) - somehow brother that new avatar just doesn't look quite that good on you = another recruit lost to the other side!


----------



## David_ESM

The red and black label is a Camacho Room 101 Namakubi.

One of you llamas sent me one that I am waiting to try.


----------



## sdlaird

The funny thing is that he is just getting started!!!!! Shawn, you gotta get on youtube or some other medium and catch "Momma Said Knock You Out" by L.L. Cool J. ONe bad-ass rap. (I don't even like rap)


----------



## sweater88

I'm seein some tasty sticks boys...:rockon:


----------



## Oldmso54

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Shawn, just FYI the unbanded stick is a My Father 9/11.


Got ya!



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Done. Although finding someone to mold a costume with SIBFO is going to be a challenge...


You could pass on this idea - really - honestly - I won't be offended - LOL



sweater88 said:


> Of course David! Nothing says fine wine like a brown paper bag lol...Actually I think its the law here that you have to have wine and spirits that are bottled in a bag that you can't see through (the retailer I does I mean), so I used it as extra packaging lol
> 
> Shawn...while its true Derek said all that stuff when he informed us of our target, I'm sure I speak for everyone when I say we didn't need any convincing...enjoy....and now you have lots of flat rate boxes that you can *perform the famous Oldmso54 surgery on and wrap in brown paper*...lol


Oh HELL YES!! I've got that down to a science and that's exactly what I'll be doing!!



nealw6971 said:


> Wynkoop's rocks...
> 
> They're beer is very good... AND they have the most amazing pork ribs you'll ever eat. And I'm not joking about that.


Looking forward to finding some and trying some!


----------



## Oldmso54

szyzk said:


> Shawn, you truly are a deserving BOTL. Looks like you'll have a ton of smokes to enjoy!
> 
> If I had known this was going on - hint hint you guys, I may not be affiliated with the Pacific Northwestern Guppies or Kipp's Kamels but somebody could give me a head's up - I would have joined right in!


szy - I got ya Bro - your'e using my suggested name in your avatar and you've been good to me on splits and stuff (although bad on my wallet, you temptress, thus your new moniker)!!

Oh - started with a Sierra Nevada Kellerweis (excellent beer) and am now onto a Dogfish Head Raison D'Etre so I might be slowing down a tad....


----------



## StogieNinja

sweater88 said:


> ...when he informed us of our target, I'm sure I speak for everyone when I say we didn't need any convincing...


100% truth. Literally _everyone _responded with "Great and very deserving target." Shawn, if there's one thing to say about you, it's that _everyone _has it in for ya!



David_ESM said:


> I get mine from other puffers... Then I send them right back out.


Haha. Me too!


----------



## ProbateGeek

anonobomber said:


> Where do you guys get those bags with the dividers in them?


You can pick them up here: 6 Finger Cigar Bag - 100 Pack - Cigar Solutions, Inc or do what I did: get them bombed to me by gasdocok/Matt!

:biggrin:


----------



## FWTX

Oldmso54 said:


> Thank you all Gentlemen. David's right = this is gonna take a while opening, reading, photoing, downloading, ect. but here are the first 3: I figured I would open the packages from the 3 original Squids (and some of the first and very best friends I made here on Puff)
> 
> From my little ninja buddy Derek:


For anyone unfamiliar with Shawn read this letter - it sums it up pretty well.
Shawn is one kick-ass crack BotL!!!! :rockon:


----------



## Oldmso54

OK - on to Andrew (astripp) no note (unless I missed it) but Andrews 500th post pass was the first ever pass I participated in. I had no idea what I was doing and no idea what I was getting into but Andrew answered every question, every PM, every post with the patience of a Saint!!










A "God of Fire" - Holy Shit = now that's a cigar I've never had!!

And now Krystian (Mr_Mich) formerly of the RMASS - who "yes" has hit me before!


















And Krystian - seriously? An Anejo 77 Shark!!! Never smoked one = have one in my humi (gifted) but couldn't ever fire it up because it was my only ONE! Now I have TWO and I can fire one up!!!

Oh and forgot to mention the obligatory Ron Mexico - LOL!


----------



## ShortFuse

Shawn, we all know what kind of great BOTL you are. My package will be probably the last one that you get from this strike! I certainly hope you enjoy it after putting them down for a rest! 

You can't say you dont deserve any of this!


----------



## Rock31

O man nice job guys! Love the Ronnie Mexico!!


----------



## andrprosh

Wow simply wow, I am speechless looking at all this.


----------



## ProbateGeek

ENJOY THAT SHARK, SHAWN!

Beautiful hit, Mr. Mich. I love how the Ron Mexico has been excluded from the baggie! 

:biggrin:


----------



## Beer Alchemist

Oldmso54 said:


> Ben (Beer Alchemist) - the honest and honorable one [he knows]


Thanks Shawn, you have found what I hold highest in my character and pointed it out. If that is all I'm remembered for when I die then I will have had a good life. Thanks and enjoy a well deserved hit, my first hit for the matter. BTW, Derek completely copied me with that CAO MX2 and Perdomo 10th .


----------



## cartey

ShortFuse said:


> Shawn, we all know what kind of great BOTL you are. My package will be probably the last one that you get from this strike! I certainly hope you enjoy it after putting them down for a rest!
> 
> You can't say you dont deserve any of this!


Nah, Thom, I think the final strike belongs to me (mailed out just this morning...)

:focus:


----------



## David_ESM

cartey said:


> Nah, Thom, I think the final strike belongs to me (mailed out just this morning...)


Pretty sure yours will still beat it... Thom's will have a little more airtime than a domestic package :wink:


----------



## Beer Alchemist

ProbateGeek said:


> You can pick them up here: 6 Finger Cigar Bag - 100 Pack - Cigar Solutions, Inc or do what I did: get them bombed to me by gasdocok/Matt!
> 
> :biggrin:


I was thinking, cool idea, I should pull out the ol' Food Saver and play with the sealer and see if I can make some.


----------



## Cigar Noob

He'll be at this all night. Good job so far guys, some great stuff landing.


----------



## Oldmso54

andrprosh said:


> Wow simply wow, I am speechless looking at all this.


ME TOO!!!



ProbateGeek said:


> ENJOY THAT SHARK, SHAWN!
> 
> Beautiful hit, Mr. Mich. I love how the Ron Mexico has been excluded from the baggie!
> 
> :biggrin:


You know I will!!!



Beer Alchemist said:


> Thanks Shawn, you have found what I hold highest in my character and pointed it out. If that is all I'm remembered for when I die then I will have had a good life. Thanks and enjoy a well deserved hit, my first hit for the matter. *BTW, Derek completely copied me with that CAO MX2 and Perdomo 10th* .


I absolutely believe that my friend! And my compliments to you!


----------



## gosh

This is an amazing bomb! The pix of 23 USPS boxes is enough to make a man drool, the shots of the fine seski sticks inside is almost too much!

Grats to Shawn! And /applause to all the bombers!


----------



## Oldmso54

OK these next 2 caused me a bit of trepidation. If you know and follow Ray and Neal then you know what I mean! so here we go:










No note for a man of so many words - you guys gotta check out his jokes, I think I'm gonna print them and use them

And then Ray (yes I really shuddered opening this one all things considered - LOL)



















Smoked my first Oba Oba the other day and it's a damn fine stick! Never had an EP Carrillo (I know, I know) so looking forward to that one. And no pink panties / I mean ponies ....


----------



## primetime76

wow....period.


----------



## Oldmso54

Gotta take a break Gents - wifes home - bought steaks - I'm on call for the grilling. Will be back as soon as I can!!


----------



## David_ESM

Well you got just barely over half way done for today it seems. :wink: See ya later Shawn.


----------



## Shibby

primetime76 said:


> wow....period.


Looks like Captain Ass underestimated us. Dont worry little one, youre safe..............................
...
...
...
...
For now


----------



## sweater88

primetime76 said:


> wow....period.


We'll take that as a compliment Kipp, thanks


----------



## primetime76

Wow...as in "I have never seen so many dog rockets in my life!" Just kidding fellas, great job!


----------



## Mr_mich

Oldmso54 said:


> And Krystian - seriously? An Anejo 77 Shark!!! Never smoked one = have one in my humi (gifted) but couldn't ever fire it up because it was my only ONE! Now I have TWO and I can fire one up!!!
> 
> Oh and forgot to mention the obligatory Ron Mexico - LOL!


Well i know how much you love Maduro's and whats better than an Anejo 77 with a nice dark wrapper. Burn baby Burn

Sorry i couldn't get you a Ron Mexico Maduro, There will be an LE run of maybe 3 in the future, i'll see if I can get you one when they come out :eyebrows::eyebrows:

Enjoy the well deserved carnage!


----------



## Mr_mich

ProbateGeek said:


> ENJOY THAT SHARK, SHAWN!
> 
> Beautiful hit, Mr. Mich. I love how the Ron Mexico has been excluded from the baggie!
> 
> :biggrin:


I wouldn't want the other cigars tainting the Ron Mexico, you just don't mix that classy of a cigar


----------



## Johnpaul

Since Shawn left the Room and its intermission time.... All these sweet bombs (credit where credit is due) put me in a giving spirit.


----------



## Shibby

Johnpaul said:


> Since Shawn left the Room and its intermission time.... All these sweet bombs (credit where credit is due) put me in a giving spirit.


OH LAWDY! The man has no SIBFO? You really are in a giving mood arent you sir


----------



## kapathy

damn you mr mich.... now i have the jaws shark sound stuck in my head.... happens every time i see a shark. duuuhhh nnnuuuhhhhh ddduuuuhhhhh nnnuuuuhhh duh duh duh duh duh


----------



## Beer Alchemist

primetime76 said:


> Wow...as in "I have never seen so many dog rockets in my life!" Just kidding fellas, great job!


Come on, don't knock my fellow Squids for this newbs small humi selection .


----------



## raycarlo

Correct, tatuaje la verite 2008, the unbanded one is a petit tatuaje and the red one is a Namakubi Roxxo.


Oldmso54 said:


> Now from Ray (RayCarlo) who so kindly offered me help when I kept missing out on the AF SS Maddies splits:
> 
> Now Ray - you've stumped me on a couple of these (partly because I AM an "old man" and cant read the writing - LOL!) So do tell me about the 2008 (a tat la veritate??, the unbanded one and the small one with the red & black label that I can't read the writing on other than Room 101)


----------



## Oldmso54

Catching a quick break in between grilling;

Next up Jason (packerjh). Honestly I don't know Jason so this is really, really a surprise but I'm sure we'll get to know each other soon!! No note but here are the sticks (and a Perdomo I haven't seen?)










And now the Doctor - yes the Doc is IN! Matt (gasdocok) = whew... yeah he blew me up!! Quesada Oktoberfest and no idea what the first one on the left is??


----------



## nealw6971

Oldmso54 said:


> OK these next 2 caused me a bit of trepidation. If you know and follow Ray and Neal then you know what I mean! so here we go:
> 
> No note for a man of so many words - you guys gotta check out his jokes, I think I'm gonna print them and use them


Shawn, you have my sincerest apologies. I was going to do a sketch for you (and I know exactly what it's going to be), but the week these went out I was slammed at work and unfortunately, I didn't even have time to put a note in. 

However, guess I have another reason to bomb you... 

Of course, my homage to you was recently published on the Urban Dictionary... Urban Dictionary: sibfo

All joking aside, you're a well deserving BOTL and I'm incredibly pleased to know you and count you as a friend. Enjoy all of the incredible smokes you're getting!


----------



## Oldmso54

Next one just came in from UPS from Conner (Shibby). His note says sorry it's not more... Are you kidding me! I just finished putting one through college and have another 1/2 way through - I should be sending YOU sticks. VERY much appreciated Conner


----------



## Oldmso54

nealw6971 said:


> Shawn, you have my sincerest apologies. I was going to do a sketch for you (and I know exactly what it's going to be), but the week these went out I was slammed at work and unfortunately, I didn't even have time to put a note in.
> 
> However, guess I have another reason to bomb you...
> 
> Of course, *my homage to you was recently published on the Urban Dictionary.*.. Urban Dictionary: sibfo
> 
> All joking aside, you're a well deserving BOTL and I'm incredibly pleased to know you and count you as a friend. Enjoy all of the incredible smokes you're getting!


Absolutely! And I should have remembered that - many boxes, feeble mind.... Thanks Neal!!!


----------



## Shibby

Oldmso54 said:


> And now the Doctor - yes the Doc is IN! Matt (gasdocok) = whew... yeah he blew me up!! Quesada Oktoberfest and no idea what the first one on the left is??


Let me know if im wrong. But im like 99% sure that that one one the left you cant identify is the new cigar from Drew Estate.. The Undercrown.. Ive heard its an amazing smoke!


----------



## David_ESM

Shibby said:


> Let me know if im wrong. But im like 99% sure that that one one the left you cant identify is the new cigar from Drew Estate.. The Undercrown.. Ive heard its an amazing smoke!


Nailed it buddy.


----------



## nealw6971

Oldmso54 said:


> Absolutely! And I should have remembered that - many boxes, feeble mind.... Thanks Neal!!!


Sorry, but that doesn't excuse you from one of my personal bombs, Brother!


----------



## max gas

Mr_mich said:


> Sorry i couldn't get you a Ron Mexico Maduro, There will be an LE run of maybe 3 in the future, i'll see if I can get you one when they come out :eyebrows::eyebrows:
> 
> Enjoy the well deserved carnage!


The LE Ronnie Mexico is making a comeback? thank god I still have my initial release.


----------



## titlowda

Well played gents. 

Shawn enjoy every stick including the bond that brought then to your door.


----------



## Oldmso54

Johnpaul said:


> Since Shawn left the Room and its intermission time.... All these sweet bombs (credit where credit is due) put me in a giving spirit.


Whoo Hoo - no more SIBFO / no more ass crack jokes!!... John you need to send me that so I can replace the original and end this forever!!


----------



## Oldmso54

Ok - next up Nathan King - don't know much about Nathan but I have a feeling we'll get to know each other a little better real sooon.



















And then Matt - castaweb and his note couldn't be truer!!


----------



## BMack

Great job guys! Well deserved, I'm REALLY glad you picked Shawn for this!!!


----------



## Packerjh

Sorry for the lack of a note...I left it on the printer! Yep we don't know each other but your name and deeds are all over the place. It's obvious, even to an outsider that this carpet bombing is well deserved! Enjoy!!

Jason



Oldmso54 said:


> Catching a quick break in between grilling;
> 
> Next up Jason (packerjh). Honestly I don't know Jason so this is really, really a surprise but I'm sure we'll get to know each other soon!! No note but here are the sticks (and a Perdomo I haven't seen)


----------



## Oldmso54

On to Jonathan (Cigar Noob), who by the way has made quite the name for himself on Puff too - LOL. Punch and HDM - 2 sticks I started my smoking career with = will be nice to revisit!



















And then Ron (simplechords) the other half of the RMAS. Not familiar with the lancero on the end but I'm sure you'll fill me in and a bunch of fine maddies.


----------



## Johnpaul

Oldmso54 said:


> Whoo Hoo - no more SIBFO / no more ass crack jokes!!... John you need to send me that so I can replace the original and end this forever!!


If it was only that easy. :mmph: Glad you like it though. :focus:


----------



## kozzman555

This is gonna interesting to see how the ZK's respond to this bombing run. I keep reading all these threads and after seeing the carnage the squids have wrought I can't help but wonder if maybe the damage was just too much to recover from.... oke:


----------



## Oldmso54

OK - From Brad (skfr518) - and "no" I did not see this one coming but you are now on MY list Brad! A nice selection and the R&J is one I haven't had



















And then Danfish (Dansquid?). I thought we taught him his lesson - Oh Yeah, I guess we did = he went out and got reinforcements / LOL!


----------



## Oldmso54

Stay with me guys - 2 more boxes - already been thru 2 sets of batteries for the camera - but 2 more deserving Brothers to get their notes and pics up!!


----------



## David_ESM

Oldmso54 said:


> Stay with me guys - 2 more boxes - already been thru 2 sets of batteries for the camera - but 2 more deserving Brothers to get their notes and pics up!!


Ha! You need a better camera buddy. Note to self for when we get back around to you again.


----------



## Oldmso54

OK - last 2 boxes of the night: First up Jared (anonobomber) with the new La Pearla Maduro I haven't tried yet plus more great sticks



















And for the last box tonight - from Justin (juicestain) who really blew me up: An AF that I didnt even know about (Federal's 90th), a huge Perdomo De Silvio an El Triunfudor Lancero a WOAM - well just look for yourselves!


----------



## StogieNinja

I will say Justin has fantastic taste!


----------



## max gas

Damn Shawn, that's one hell of a beating to take in one day. A lot of great sticks for a deserving BOTL. You definetly deserve them SIBFO and all.

Just think, tomorrow's a new day and you'll probably get some more boxes. :rockon:


----------



## David_ESM

So if my math is right that comes to 142 cigars and a bottle of port... With more to come! Largest cigar sampler pack ever.

I feel quite good about this, all you other squids too. Enjoy it all Shawn, you deserve it.


----------



## Oldmso54

24 boxes - unbelievable sticks - fantastic BOTL's - there's no way I can put into words what's going through my mind but it's racing about 100 miles an hour...

My wife thinks we are all completely off our rockers - she kept saying "how many cigars did they send you" - probably over 150 babe and more coming. She can't grasp the concept.

Anyway - I'm bleary eyed and need to smoke something so I'm gonna head out to the back patio with a glass of my home made port and fire up something!

Thank you gentlemen - thank you beyond words!


----------



## max gas

David_ESM said:


> So if my math is right that comes to 142 cigars and a bottle of port... With more to come! Largest cigar sampler pack ever.
> 
> I feel quite good about this, all you other squids too. Enjoy it all Shawn, you deserve it.


Very proud to take part in this great bombing, and looking forward to future hits on whom ever they may be.:mischief:


----------



## max gas

Oldmso54 said:


> My wife thinks we are all completely off our rockers - she kept saying "how many cigars did they send you" - probably over 150 babe and more coming. She can't grasp the concept.


My wife thinks I crazy when I get hit with a bomb of 5 or 6 sticks from a BOTL. Must be something in their hormones. I can't imagine what she'd say or think if i got hit with something the magnitude of what you faced today.


----------



## Juicestain

That Perdomo came in a coffin but I couldn't get it crammed in the box, luckily you don't smoke the coffin! Your participation in the troop drive was out of sight and you are a all around awesome BOTL, hope you enjoy.



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I will say Justin has fantastic taste!


I like to think so :rockon:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

WOW! Way to go to the Bomb Squids, that is An AMAZING hit on one great BOTL. And it is Well deserved! Enjoy Shawn, you have allot of smoking to do!


----------



## piperdown

I'm glad you picked someone deserving like Shawn. Nicely done boys!


----------



## StogieNinja

Oldmso54 said:


> My wife thinks we are all completely off our rockers...
> 
> Thank you gentlemen - thank you beyond words!


She's 100% right. 

And I think I speak for us all when I say you're welcome, Shawn!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

I'm still not impressed by this. This is not the first bombing rally Puff has ever had and it certainly won't be the last. Your numbers will dwindle and eventually the Bomb Squids will fall like a house of cards sooner than you think.
But, your actions made one of the nicest and best guys I've ever had the honor of knowing incredibly happy.

for that, I Thank You.


----------



## Shibby

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I'm still not impressed by this. This is not the first bombing rally Puff has ever had and it certainly won't be the last. Your numbers will dwindle and eventually the Bomb Squids will fall like a house of cards sooner than you think.
> But, your actions made one of the nicest and best guys I've ever had the honor of knowing incredibly happy.
> 
> for that, I Thank You.


You see.. The first part of that couldnt be further from the truth...

The second part however exactly explains why we did this!


----------



## StogieNinja

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I'm still not impressed by this. This is not the first bombing rally Puff has ever had and it certainly won't be the last. Your numbers will dwindle and eventually the Bomb Squids will fall like a house of cards sooner than you think.
> But, your actions made one of the nicest and best guys I've ever had the honor of knowing incredibly happy.
> 
> for that, I Thank You.


In tHe words of Ron Burgundy:

"Don't act like you're not impressed!"


----------



## nealw6971

Edited for Clarity:



ouirknotamuzd said:


> I'm not easily impressed, however, this is the first bombing rally Puff has ever had *that is so destructive*. It obviously won't be the last. Your numbers will *increase* and eventually the Bomb Squids will *dominate the house of cards known as the ZKs* sooner than you think.
> 
> *And*, your actions made one of the nicest and best guys I've ever had the honor of knowing incredibly happy.
> 
> for that, I Thank You.


----------



## piperdown

nealw6971 said:


> Edited for Clarity:


Sigh, youn'uns, not the most destructive....that would be this:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...another-mass-bombing-gauging-interest-42.html

but a middlin attempt..for a bunch of squids....


----------



## StogieNinja

piperdown said:


> Sigh, youn'uns, not the most destructive....that would be this:
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...another-mass-bombing-gauging-interest-42.html
> 
> but a middlin attempt..for a bunch of squids....


Notice the ZK had to resort to a non-ZK bombing in order to illustrate his point. Logical conclusion: there hasn't been a ZK bombing to equal this one.

Point, Squids.


----------



## sweater88

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I'm still not impressed by this. This is not the first bombing rally Puff has ever had and it certainly won't be the last. Your numbers will dwindle and eventually the Bomb Squids will fall like a house of cards sooner than you think.
> But, your actions made one of the nicest and best guys I've ever had the honor of knowing incredibly happy.
> 
> for that, I Thank You.


oh Pete, your posts are always so entertaining....


----------



## akneipp

Still on the road, got to drop my ordinance just before I left town. Glad to see that this thread is mostly pictures from Shawn of everyone's bombs. Looks fantastic guys.

As for Shawn himself, I repeat everything that my fellow Squids have said about you. Not many others as deserving than you that I've come across in my short time on the board. Thanks again for all you do to welcome new folks and share your knowledge.



ouirknotamuzd said:


> I'm still not impressed by this. This is not the first bombing rally Puff has ever had and it certainly won't be the last. Your numbers will dwindle and eventually the Bomb Squids will fall like a house of cards sooner than you think.


As for this rubbish, I am literate, well educated and can speak a few different languages, but when Pete talks, all that I ever hear is 'blah, blah, blah'. Still not sure what that is about. I have some people looking into it for me though.


----------



## astripp

Glad the squids showed fierce in their first outing. I apologize for not including the letter I printed to go with. I just checked and it is still sitting on my printer. Enjoy the GoF!


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake

Wow fellas, what a hit! Enjoy, Shawn!


----------



## joshbhs04

Great looking hit so far my bretheren. And, to think mine and some othere have not even made it yet. Shawn- It couldnt happen to a greater botl than yourself, you deserve every stick and then some!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Biggest hit I've seen in all my years.
:tu


----------



## simplechords

this was too much fun! I didn't send you a RM since i hit you so bad last time!

The lancero is a NHC by Tatuaje, Seleccion Limitada Reserva


----------



## quo155

100% agree with the _little_ Squids here...that no one on Puff is more deserving of this _little_ bombing run...than *Shawn*.

Enjoy *Shawn*...you deserve everything you received..._and more_...

*Great job tiny Squids!*


----------



## piperdown

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Notice the ZK had to resort to a non-ZK bombing in order to illustrate his point. Logical conclusion: there hasn't been a ZK bombing to equal this one.
> 
> Point, Squids.


Nope, nothing was said about in Pete's post that got edited about the ZK or the squids (notice the little 's') lol
"this is the first bombing rally Puff has ever had *that is so destructive"*

Anyway, once you squids can do a mass bombing on three or more individuals at one time...then we'll see...


----------



## BlackandGold508

Hey Shawn. Just wanna throw my two cents in here, and agree with everyone else. You are an amazing BOTL to everyone on here. From NOOBS to FOG'S. Thank you for ALL you do my man !! You were well deserving of that !!! Nice job Squidwards.


----------



## the_brain

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Notice the ZK had to resort to a non-ZK bombing in order to illustrate his point. Logical conclusion: there hasn't been a ZK bombing to equal this one.
> 
> Point, Squids.


Oh, please... I sent out more bombs in my last attempt to take over the world. SOLO!!

Kipp, can I bomb them now?!? How about now? How about now?


----------



## sweater88

the_brain said:


> Oh, please... I sent out more bombs in my last attempt to take over the world. SOLO!!
> 
> Kipp, can I bomb them now?!? How about now? How about now?


its not over yet!


----------



## primetime76

the_brain said:


> Oh, please... I sent out more bombs in my last attempt to take over the world. SOLO!!
> 
> Kipp, can I bomb them now?!? How about now? How about now?


Ian, you are free to do as you please...after all, we don't ALWAYS work together. But if you are asking about a ZK group hit, we will wait it out a bit. We need to figure out who we want to hit and when...we don't want to fire right back...that is probably expected and would leave no element of surprise...you and I both know, "we're working on this"!


----------



## David_ESM

primetime76 said:


> "we're working on this"!


To quote myself from your other thread, "plans are moving forward on both sides now"


----------



## Nathan King

What a good time. This is one of a very few threads that made me genuinely happy. Nice work Squids.

P.S. The "shawn is homeless" tag made me break out laughing.


----------



## max gas

Nathan King said:


> What a good time. This is one of a very few threads that made me genuinely happy. Nice work Squids.
> 
> P.S. The "shawn is homeless" tag made me break out laughing.


I like to other tag...."SIBFO blown off". LOL!


----------



## Oldmso54

astripp said:


> Glad the squids showed fierce in their first outing. I apologize for not including the letter I printed to go with. I just checked and it is still sitting on my printer. Enjoy the GoF!


No problem Andrew! I've done that myself once...or twice...or three times...or..... LOL


----------



## Danfish98

Oldmso54 said:


> No problem Andrew! I've done that myself once...or twice...or three times...or..... LOL


You make me really look forward to getting old Shawn


----------



## David_ESM

I can confirm. My first package from Shawn came as a small flat rate and an envelope.


----------



## Oldmso54

David_ESM said:


> I can confirm. My first package from Shawn came as a small flat rate and an envelope.


LOL - I actually remember that!


----------



## gasdocok

Enough with the chit chat, MORE PICS!


----------



## StogieNinja

gasdocok said:


> Enough with the chit chat, MORE PICS!


Hey can't. He took so many pictures, he ran out of battery.


----------



## Oldmso54

1 package from the USPS today... but I have a feeling this one is going to have repercussions far beyond this bombing. This package was from Brian (Watchman_01). Now some of you may remember the pics from the Herf I had with Ian (the_brain) and Brian (Watchman_01) at the Corona Cigar Bar in downtown Orlando. Ian and Brian work together and I just assumed that Brian would be joining our (ZK) ranks soon. Well I'm thinking this first pic is not gonna sit well with the_brain (our own Ian)!!










My all time #1 NC go to stick the AF 858 Maduro and a beautiful RyJ CC Tubo among the others:


----------



## Oldmso54

So I think I'm gonna get the spare cooler out tonight, label everything and put it in the cooler with some KL and store them in my son's room while he is at college - nice and dark and cool in there.


----------



## David_ESM

Just 1 today? Bummer... What a let down... 6 or 7 more to go.

The largest package should arrive tomorrow :mischief:


----------



## max gas

Just 1 today is a little disappointing. Great looking sticks though. Let's see what tomorrow brings! :mischief:


----------



## Oldmso54

Hey - I got a lot of work in front of me between cleaning up the mess, labeling, prepping, storing etc. I'm OK with a little break in the action. Plus maybe I'll get to smoke a little earlier tonight and maybe something a little larger than my robustos and coronas!


----------



## sweater88

Muwahahahahaha...Glad that you noticed that WE got Brian!!!! Do I hear a "narf narf narf" coming from somewhere????:rotfl:


----------



## anonobomber

sweater88 said:


> Muwahahahahaha...Glad that you noticed that WE got Brian!!!! Do I hear a "narf narf narf" coming from somewhere????:rotfl:


I heard "Point! Narf!"


----------



## Oldmso54

Ok this just arrived from UPS from Josh (joshbhs04). Sit down for this one - it freaking blew me away:










If I had gone into Tampa Sweethearts myself and was told "pick out anything you want" I couldn't have picked a BETTER selection. This is freaking mind blowing:

And a T-Shirt to boot! Awesome...









Josh - you totally out did yourself and I'm still trying to explain this whole thing to my wife ( going past 25 minutes now). Gonna head out to dinner but you hit the walk off, grand slam home run in the extra inning last game of the World Series Bro!!!


----------



## David_ESM

You aren't kidding... We could have let Josh bomb you by himself and it would have still been complete destruction.

Incredible.


----------



## StogieNinja

Boy howdy! Nice hit Josh!!!


----------



## sweater88

What did I tell you Josh...Shawn is the absolute perfect target for a drop ship bomb from Tampa Sweethearts.....You did real good for a huge Fuente fan


----------



## Danfish98

:jaw::jaw: awesome hit Josh. That one bomb about outdid our 23 yesterday!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Wow, way to go Josh! That is way too cool, amazing Level of generosity in this thread!


----------



## max gas

Holy crap Josh! Thats one freaking sweet bomb. Great job Bro! I'm glad he's on our team. Kind of makes my bomb seem like White Owls and Swishers. LOL!


Enjoy those sticks Shawn, you AF whore.


----------



## cartey

I say in the future we don't let Josh play with us... he's gonna win every time... XD
Marvelous work there, Josh!


----------



## anonobomber

Josh! Holy crap nice job!!! Shawn probably wet his pants when he opened that box!


----------



## Oldmso54

No - I didn't wet my pants but orgasm was close by... Seriously though I really could not have picked out a better selection myself - and yes, I am an AF whore, no denial there. That one still took 30 min more explaining to my wife at dinner and she still doesn't get it - thinks you guys are all insane (and me too)


----------



## sweater88

you can just tell her we are the squids, otherwise known collectively as, captain insano, and everyone knows this about captain insano....


----------



## ProbateGeek

max gas said:


> Holy crap Josh! Thats one freaking sweet bomb. Great job Bro! I'm glad he's on our team. Kind of makes my bomb seem like White Owls and Swishers.


Hey, wait! I think mine WERE in fact White Owls and Swishers...

:biggrin:

Finally I bomb I think even Kipp will be unable to badmouth. ainkiller:


----------



## joshbhs04

Like we all have said shawn deserves all of this. I had a lil extra cash sitting around after purchasing my moving back to the USA sticks and thought why not show shawn a LIl extra love. Especiall since the first thing on his profile says fav cigar= Fuente ( not an exact quote lol ). Shawn enjoy the sticks you have helped me grow alot on this forum and in the cigar world, you deserve all the destruction you are going through lol.


----------



## joshbhs04

p.s. I used the original Picture of you not the "edited" version to judge your shirt size. Hope it fits :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Oldmso54

Still recovering from the aftershock of Josh's bomb. And my wife, during the course of our discussion I told what I estimated the cost of the cigars to be (a sampler of AF's alone plus all the others) and she just couldn't understand why complete strangers would send each other that kind of gift (I really think she's just jealous). But yeah, I'm still recovering from that one!! :whoo:


----------



## Habano

Oldmso54 said:


> Still recovering from the aftershock of Josh's bomb. And my wife, during the course of our discussion I told what I estimated the cost of the cigars to be (a sampler of AF's alone plus all the others) and she just couldn't understand why complete strangers would send each other that kind of gift (I really think she's just jealous). But yeah, I'm still recovering from that one!! :whoo:


Looks like you are having a great time Shawn. I won't go into all the blab blab about how deserving you are of this massive bombing run as it's been said several times and we all know you more than deserve the bombs you are receiving.

Indeed it's a lot of work clearing out the smoke and dust, but a lot of fun no doubt. As for the wife, she will never understand it as mine didn't either. After 30 mins of trying to explain how the Puff brother system works, I gave up and just went out for a smoke.

Looks like the destruction is not over yet with more on the way, so I'd hunker down and prepare for the aftershocks. Congrats again, enjoy the cigars, and most of all, have some fun with it.


----------



## WyldKnyght

Oldmso54 said:


> Still recovering from the aftershock of Josh's bomb. And my wife, during the course of our discussion I told what I estimated the cost of the cigars to be (a sampler of AF's alone plus all the others) and she just couldn't understand why complete strangers would send each other that kind of gift (I really think she's just jealous). But yeah, I'm still recovering from that one!! :whoo:


Tell her cause we have nothing better to do LMAO oke: LMAO :chk

You deserve it Bro' she may not realize how many people you have helped here on PUFF, and we're just showing you our appreciation. Enjoy them bro' :ss

On a side note, I showed my wife the pics she too did the mental calculations and said "if you get anything like that I'm not buying you another wineador", she figured out that what you got bombed is what I have for a comnplete stash that is currently filling my wineador. :der:


----------



## Oldmso54

WyldKnyght said:


> Tell her cause we have nothing better to do LMAO oke: LMAO :chk
> 
> You deserve it Bro' she may not realize how many people you have helped here on PUFF, and we're just showing you our appreciation. Enjoy them bro' :ss
> 
> On a side note, I showed my wife the pics she too did the mental calculations and said "if you get anything like that I'm not buying you another wineador", she figured out that what you got bombed is what I have for a comnplete stash that is currently filling my wineador. :der:


Yeah - I have a 48 qt spare cooler that will be put into use but I've got to totally reorganize everything I have (nightstand cooler, 100 ct & 50 ct desktops then 15 ct travel humi that I used to keep only CC's in but now have more than 15 CC's - so I've got some manuevering to do!)


----------



## joshbhs04

Oldmso54 said:


> Yeah - I have a 48 qt spare cooler that will be put into use but I've got to totally reorganize everything I have (nightstand cooler, 100 ct & 50 ct desktops then 15 ct travel humi that I used to keep only CC's in but now have more than 15 CC's - so I've got some manuevering to do!)


See where just trying to keep you busy with all the moving around your going to have to do now hahahah!


----------



## quo155

This has gotten so out of hand...I LOVE IT!!!

Awesome job Squidwards!


----------



## StogieNinja

Oldmso54 said:


> Yeah - I have a 48 qt spare cooler that will be put into use but I've got to totally reorganize everything I have (nightstand cooler, 100 ct & 50 ct desktops then 15 ct travel humi that I used to keep only CC's in but now have more than 15 CC's - so I've got some manuevering to do!)


Haha. That's fantastic!!!


----------



## David_ESM

Looks like as of 1 hour ago this one is out for delivery 96**804240946400*6832*


----------



## StogieNinja

David_ESM said:


> Looks like as of 1 hour ago this one is out for delivery 96**804240946400*6832*


:high5:


----------



## sdlaird

Funny thing I just noticed. May or may not belong here, but was perusing another thread, saw a DC and found this (latest entry first...):

Priority Mail®
Out for Delivery
October 20, 2011, 8:48 am 
WINTER SPRINGS, FL 32708 
Expected Delivery By:
October 20, 2011 
Delivery Confirmation™

Sorting Complete
October 20, 2011, 8:38 am 
WINTER SPRINGS, FL 32708 

Arrival at Unit
October 20, 2011, 6:46 am 
WINTER SPRINGS, FL 32708 

Processed through USPS Sort Facility
October 20, 2011, 1:24 am 
ORLANDO, FL 32824 

Processed through USPS Sort Facility
October 18, 2011, 2:28 am 
NASHVILLE, TN 37230 

Acceptance
October 17, 2011, 2:02 pm 
MONROE, TN 38573 

Electronic Shipping Info Received
October 16, 2011 


I will give you 1/2 of a guess who it is from, and 1/4 of a guess who is gonna get hit today! Mailman must be going crazy. Shawn, you should give that guy a couple of sticks for his trouble and some advil for his back. LOL


----------



## David_ESM

We already know what's in that box...


----------



## Oldmso54

Funny thing about the Post man. I've never met him because I'm never home when the mail is delivered. And I of course bashed him in the beginning of this thread but the day I went home early to meet the truck he had actually brought the packages for that day and the packages from the day before so that I didn't have to go pick them up. And he was a really freindly guy - he said he didn't deliver the packages from the first day because he knew we were on vaca and he wasn't sure if we were home yet so he didn't want to take a chance leaving the packages. And my neighbor who is retired is almost always out front with his garage door open and he wasn't home that day either.

So bottom line is I owe USPS (at least my carrier) an apology as he was truly looking out for my best interest and I signed a form he had giving him permission to leave boxes if I'm not home so all is good!

Except that scary DC # from TN  :faint2:


----------



## primetime76

David_ESM said:


> We already know what's in that box...


I have one of those travel humi's...they are a work of art! Any time I herf and I break that thin out, people can't help but comment on the beauty of it! Sultan did a great job with it!


----------



## Big Bull

You dam squids!! Hitting Shawn like that, what were you all thinking!!

Oustanding job guys!1 I can't think of a more deserving Zk.... :dude::clap2::beerchug::clap2::dude:


----------



## David_ESM

Big Bull said:


> Hitting Shawn like that, what were you all thinking!!


I prefer to answer that question with another quote:


Big Bull said:


> I can't think of a more deserving Zk....


----------



## Big Bull

David_ESM said:


> I prefer to answer that question with another quote:


 you bastage....using my own words against me......:faint2:


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

opcorn:


----------



## primetime76

David_ESM said:


> I prefer to answer that question with another quote:


David isn't all that stupid...especially for someone who loves to dry hump hand dryers.


----------



## anonobomber

primetime76 said:


> David isn't all that stupid...especially for someone who loves to dry hump hand dryers.


He's facing the wrong way to be dry humping it. I would say the hand dryer is the giver...


----------



## David_ESM

The giver of sweet, luxurious hot air. Never felt such a feeling.


----------



## StogieNinja

Als, in case it gets missed in the other thread, *Secret Squid Agent 007's *transmission recieved. Coordinates are locked. Weapon is deployed. Mission Accomplished.

9101010521297770334574

You can run, Shawn, but you can't hide now. Sayonara!


----------



## Oldmso54

quo155 said:


> *This has gotten so out of hand*...I LOVE IT!!!
> 
> Awesome job Squidwards!


I'm quoting the above line because... yes ... this is over the top!! My wife officially thinks everyone of you guys - including me - is absolutely certifiable :der::der::der: She also keeps saying "Why did they pick you - What did you do - You must have done SOMETHING!!" Oh boy 

So here's what I come home to today:


















Yepper - that's a BIIIGG box there Jake and thanks for sniffing it out for any undetonated ordinances.

Inside that BIIIGG box



















Yepper - that's a BIIIGG cooler. Bigger than my 'was gonna use' 48 qt - better because I don't have to hear about the bitchin of "When you gonna clean OUR cooler out/ that's not for cigars you know!!"

So I'm about ready to :yield: and ask for :help: As Tommy said so eloquently = *This has gotten so out of hand*


----------



## sweater88

bwahahahaha:clap2:


thats how Squids roll! great job OG 3


----------



## anonobomber

LMAO!!! That's by far the most awesome thing I've seen in a long while!


----------



## David_ESM

Did it not come with the note?

If not, that is from Derek, Terry and myself. The idea came to late to get it to you with the initial shipments, but we figured you might need it.


----------



## sweater88

If that ol' grey bearded lab is anything like my ol' grey bearded lab, he lost interest in that box as soon as he figured out it wasn't filled with something edible


----------



## Oldmso54

David_ESM said:


> Did it not come with the note?
> 
> If not, that is from Derek, Terry and myself. The idea came to late to get it to you with the initial shipments, but we figured you might need it.


You know - I AM in a LITTLE/LOT of SHOCK here but yes, it did come with the following note:









And I truly am so taken aback by all of this that I am in a bit of a stupor (not alcohol induced if you can imagine that!!) and I completely forgot the note.

The 3 original squid - aahhh, the good ole days. Now you've recruited a small army and blown me into the next decade. My mind was already slipping and you 3 and your recruits may have just sent me over the edge. Oh my - Oh my....


----------



## Oldmso54

sweater88 said:


> If that ol' grey bearded lab is anything like my ol' grey bearded lab, he lost interest in that box as soon as he figured out it wasn't filled with something edible


Exactly true - he was already turning away in the picture - LOL! And that's Jake and hes 12 yrs old!!


----------



## StogieNinja

The best part.... IT AINT EVEN OVER YET!!!


----------



## sdlaird

NICE!!!!


----------



## anonobomber

It's the gift that keeps on giving all year...


----------



## ko4000

Wow this thread is awesome! Shawn, I cant say enough good things about you buddy, you truly deserve everything you've received already. Congrats!


----------



## sdlaird

Next time..... Aw cant say it here but I have an idea.......


----------



## max gas

Very nice OG squids. Total destruction on this first hit. I love it.


----------



## Oldmso54

Well I just finished labeling all the baggies with who they came from and logging all the cigars under who sent what. The cooler didn't smell but I put some newspaper in there while I was doing all the above and just now finished putting all the baggies in the cooler with some KL and leftover Gel. Need to get a hygrometer and some more KL tomorrow and she should be set.

I haven't worked this hard in I don't know how long - I think you guys are trying to kill me = who should I put in the will to get all my cigars, LOL!


----------



## max gas

Oldmso54 said:


> who should I put in the will to get all my cigars, LOL!


 I'd hate to see you go, but i'd be more than happy to take care of them for you :rip:


----------



## Johnpaul

Oldmso54 said:


> I haven't worked this hard in I don't know how long - I think you guys are trying to kill me = who should I put in the will to get all my cigars, LOL!


Maybe you should start a "Who should be in Oldmso54's will" contest.


----------



## Danfish98

Oldmso54 said:


> Well I just finished labeling all the baggies with who they came from and logging all the cigars under who sent what. The cooler didn't smell but I put some newspaper in there while I was doing all the above and just now finished putting all the baggies in the cooler with some KL and leftover Gel. Need to get a hygrometer and some more KL tomorrow and she should be set.
> 
> I haven't worked this hard in I don't know how long - I think you guys are trying to kill me = who should I put in the will to get all my cigars, LOL!


As much as I would love for it to be me, the proper thing would be to go with Shuckins.


----------



## StogieNinja

Danfish98 said:


> As much as I would love for it to be me, the proper thing would be to go with Shuckins.


That's like leaving Bill Gates what's in your checking account.


----------



## max gas

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> That's like leaving Bill Gates what's in your checking account.


LOL


----------



## Danfish98

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> That's like leaving Bill Gates what's in your checking account.


RG for the hilarious simile!


----------



## sweater88

DAMNIT....hygrometer!!!!!! why didn't we think of that?!?!?!


glad your having fun with it Shawn...you da man!!!!!


----------



## ProbateGeek

I'd be happy to draw up a will for you, Shawn. Won't even charge you for it. 

Of course, I foresee the possibility of a SLIGHT scrivener's error when it gets to the specific bequest of your stogies, but what kinda lawyer wouldn't risk sanctions for a mere ethics violation in return for a couple hundred well-chosen cigars...

:ss

Seriously, Shawn. I trust it has become eminently clear to you that you are a very well-liked and respected gentleman on this forum. If it weren't for you, there would be no squids (that makes ya think, don't it?)

Besides, with all the current advancements in photoshopping technology, things are really looking up for you!


----------



## Rock31

The hits keep on coming!


----------



## StogieNinja

ProbateGeek said:


> If it weren't for you, there would be no squids (that makes ya think, don't it?)


Hah. Shawn created a sea monster!!!



ProbateGeek said:


> Besides, with all the current advancements in photoshopping technology, things are really looking up for you!


Or, more accurately, things that _were_ up too high no longer are! oke:


----------



## Oldmso54

Yeah, it's been a ton of fun so far and I'm sure by the time it's over I'll have DOUBLED my stash. All of you guys are crazy (but you all knew that already). And yes, my "new body" is fantastic (shoot I may even join facebook with that photo = NOT!)

Heading to Atlanta about 4PM today so I'll get the mail but not sure if I'll have time to post anything - we'll just have to see... 

And don't think I'll forget this (cause I WROTE IT DOWN!!) but each and everyone one of you is on that list!!


----------



## Oldmso54

Oldmso54 said:


> Yeah, it's been a ton of fun so far and I'm sure by the time it's over I'll have DOUBLED my stash. All of you guys are crazy (but you all knew that already). And yes, my "new body" is fantastic (shoot I may even join facebook with that photo = NOT!)
> 
> Heading to Atlanta about 4PM today so I'll get the mail but not sure if I'll have time to post anything - we'll just have to see...
> 
> And don't think I'll forget this (cause I WROTE IT DOWN!!) but each and everyone one of you is on that list!!


Here's a quick peek inside so far - temporary situation till I get back from Atlanta


----------



## David_ESM

Good to see the cooler being put to work quickly.


----------



## StogieNinja

That's awesome!!!


----------



## anonobomber

Hmm the cooler isn't full...round two?


----------



## Oldmso54

Ok - postman just delivered 1 package today - scrambling at this point - already late to go pick my wife up at work but trying to upload pics (not working / go figure). This was the "Squids Secret Agent" - Joe Smith?

a CAO coffin a HdM CC, a Party serie D, a Viaje a MOWand a Tat!!

Photobucket is not cooperating - sorry Secret Agent - I'll post up when I get back from Atlanta but those beauties are safely tucked away with their friends in the Squid Cooler


----------



## primetime76

sdlaird said:


> Next time..... Aw cant say it here but I have an idea.......


Ladies and gentlemen! We have a break through...a SQUIDDO with an IDEA! :hurt:


----------



## sdlaird

primetime76 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen! We have a break through...a SQUIDDO with an IDEA! :hurt:


That's funny.

But its funny because being a ZK, your group of pea-shooting slingshot bandits have never seen a good one!!!:martini::martini:


----------



## StogieNinja

Oldmso54 said:


> Ok - postman just delivered 1 package today - scrambling at this point - already late to go pick my wife up at work but trying to upload pics (not working / go figure). This was the "Squids Secret Agent" - Joe Smith?
> 
> a CAO coffin a HdM CC, a Party serie D, a Viaje a MOWand a Tat!!
> 
> Photobucket is not cooperating - sorry Secret Agent - I'll post up when I get back from Atlanta but those beauties are safely tucked away with their friends in the Squid Cooler


Nice hit, Squid Agent 007!!!


----------



## sweater88

and the hits just keep on comin' hahahahahaha


----------



## Cigar Noob

Did something land every day this week? Looks like a nice straggler to hit today. Gotta love the squid cooler. Has been a big week, glad to be a part of it.

Random thought: Is it a coincidence that Qaddafi fell the same week the Squids went berserk on the world? I'm wondering if some Team Infidel Squids might have veered their bomb off course. :ask:


----------



## jumpmaster

Been away for a few days but finally saw the damage!!!!!!!!!!! Nice work team and The hits keep on coming. However, I think mine still has some air time left.

I ditto all the wonderful things stated to a great BOTl and supporter of us troops.


----------



## Oldmso54

Oldmso54 said:


> Ok - postman just delivered 1 package today - scrambling at this point - already late to go pick my wife up at work but trying to upload pics (not working / go figure). This was the "Squids Secret Agent" - Joe Smith?
> 
> a CAO coffin a HdM CC, a Party serie D, a Viaje a MOWand a Tat!!
> 
> Photobucket is not cooperating - sorry Secret Agent - I'll post up when I get back from Atlanta but those beauties are safely tucked away with their friends in the Squid Cooler


Here are the pics from that Friday hit from "Squids Secret Agent" aka "Joe Smith" on the packing slip but somehow I don't think that's his real name (idk / maybe?) and I can't find anyone on Puff with the name "Secret Agent or Secret Agent 007" so if anyone wants to help me out with this identity I'm all ears because this was an awesome hit (as they all have been). OK - OK - the pics:










Do you see the date on the CAO Odyssey in the coffin????










The mystery note....

I sure do wish I knew who sent this - all you sleuths out there can PM me if you don't want to go public with the info - I can keep a secret!


----------



## David_ESM

Hmm... If I had to guess I would say it was from a squid...


----------



## Oldmso54

David_ESM said:


> Hmm... If I had to guess I would say it was from a squid...


WOW!! That's about as informative as my riddles and puzzles are difficult!!! :dizzy:

And tell the truth - do even YOU know who the Secret Agent Squid is.... hmmm...?????


----------



## primetime76

could it be someone from within ZK? Naw...


----------



## primetime76

A coffin...that old...my guess is Smelvis.


----------



## Danfish98

primetime76 said:


> A coffin...that old...my guess is Smelvis.


The package originated in Cincinnati, so couldn't be Smelvis. I honestly have no idea who it is.


----------



## StogieNinja

Oldmso54 said:


> WOW!! That's about as informative as my riddles and puzzles are difficult!!! :dizzy:
> 
> And tell the truth - do even YOU know who the Secret Agent Squid is.... hmmm...?????


No, David's right. It's definitely from a Squid. A secret agent Squid. A Squid agent.

Squid Agent 007, to be precise.


----------



## Oldmso54

smoking my first stick from the squid bombing tonight. figured it would be both fitting & appropriate to start with something from Derek. Torn between the AF 858 & the Perdomo 10th Anny.

Went with the 10th anny with a glass of my port & enjoying right now!!!!


----------



## StogieNinja

Oldmso54 said:


> Went with the 10th anny with a glass of my port & enjoying right now!!!!


And that is what it's all about! Enjoy, sir.

Cheers!


----------



## Oldmso54

Just wanted to give my sincerest "thanks" to everyone who participated in the squid bombing / destruction of me ( well not really destruction because like ninja said all you really did was free up my personal stash for more liberal bombings)

BUT... it was a total surprise and I really didnt see it coming, so once again = thanks to all! 

And I have a lot of great sticks to smoke!!


----------



## gasdocok

awwww I'm gonna cry a little...

no wait, that was just fumes from my latest gas-bomb getting to my eyes...


----------



## jumpmaster

Oldmso54 said:


> Just wanted to give my sincerest "thanks" to everyone who participated in the squid bombing / destruction of me ( well not really destruction because like ninja said all you really did was free up my personal stash for more liberal bombings)
> 
> BUT... it was a total surprise and I really didnt see it coming, so once again = thanks to all!
> 
> And I have a lot of great sticks to smoke!!


Very well deserved brother, enjoy. However, it may not be over!!!:whip:


----------



## ShortFuse

jumpmaster said:


> Very well deserved brother, enjoy. However, it may not be over!!!:whip:


I think there are still a couple out there...op2:


----------



## primetime76

Oldmso54 said:


> smoking my first stick from the squid bombing tonight. figured it would be both fitting & appropriate to start with something from Derek. Torn between the AF 858 & the Perdomo 10th Anny.
> 
> Went with the 10th anny with a glass of my port & enjoying right now!!!!


Oh, from the lead squid! I hope you enjoyed it bro!


----------



## Oldmso54

Weellll.... Apparently it isn't OVER???? First up - from North of the Border, Craig (WyldKnight) or his newly adopted moniker - "WyldSquid"??










CC's, Tats, Fuentes, Sultans and GH 3 Siglos (awesome!)










Next, another mystery bomber as in - no note, but I do have an addy so I think with a little time I'll figure this one out... OR - the bomber could just step up and save me the searching?










And the fine assortment of GH 2002, MOW, AB, Padilla & My Father!!


----------



## Shibby

Oldmso54 said:


> *Weellll.... Apparently it isn't OVER????*


And im gonna go ahead and say it probably still isnt over


----------



## David_ESM

Ha, that mystery box is from a work address. Ikon is a service/paper/office stuff company.

Guess all you know is whoever sent it WORKS in Seattle...


----------



## Oldmso54

Next up our very own ShortFuse (SFC Thomas Hennig) who really shouldn't be sending me cigars - I/we should be sending HIM cigars (which I have but that's besides the point). A short "notice"










And now the DAMAGE!! Thom wupped on me pretty good here!










Well you can see the goods - never had the Mac Vintage Dorado with the metal band - It's so cool looking I don't want to smoke it! (but I will) and haven't had the Cabiguan before either.

And for tomorrow's excitement:










Certified Mail - Parcel! Maybe it's part of this or maybe it's part of a couple other things I've got going, but you can bet I'll be at the PO as soon as I can tomorrow!


----------



## Oldmso54

David_ESM said:


> Ha, that mystery box is from a work address. Ikon is a service/paper/office stuff company.
> 
> Guess all you know is whoever sent it WORKS in Seattle...


Pisser!!!


----------



## StogieNinja

Oldmso54 said:


> Weellll.... Apparently it isn't OVER???? First up - from North of the Border, Craig (WyldKnight) or his newly adopted moniker - "WyldSquid"??


Very nice hit, Craig!



Oldmso54 said:


> Next, another mystery bomber as in - no note, but I do have an addy so I think with a little time I'll figure this one out... OR - the bomber could just step up and save me the searching?


I dunno, but the best part about this is that he used a USPS Priority Box... and shipped UPS.



Shibby said:


> And im gonna go ahead and say it probably still isnt over


Truth!

:smoke:


----------



## anonobomber

David_ESM said:


> Ha, that mystery box is from a work address. Ikon is a service/paper/office stuff company.
> 
> Guess all you know is whoever sent it WORKS in Seattle...


Unless they've got an agent working for them who lives in Seattle. They could have sent it to someone they know in Seattle who sent it for them so they won't know the real location it was being sent from.


----------



## Oldmso54

anonobomber said:


> Unless they've got an agent working for them who lives in Seattle. They could have sent it to someone they know in Seattle who sent it for them so they won't know the real location it was being sent from.


Why do you guys do this???? All I want to do is say "Thank You" to someone who took the time, effort and thought to send me cigars to enjoy!

It's not like I'm gonna move in with them or anything?

PS - my bribe / bounty still stands for anyone who will divulge the bombers true identities. Michael (CALIFORNIA KID) - can ya help a brother say "Thanks"?


----------



## Pianoman178

This is an amazing thread...opcorn:


----------



## Shibby

Oldmso54 said:


> Why do you guys do this???? All I want to do is say "Thank You" to someone who took the time, effort and thought to send me cigars to enjoy!


Ya know. Im tryin to do the same thing with the bomb i just got but no one is stepping forward and claiming responsibility.


----------



## cartey

Oldmso54 said:


> Next, another mystery bomber as in - no note, but I do have an addy so I think with a little time I'll figure this one out... OR - the bomber could just step up and save me the searching?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the fine assortment of GH 2002, MOW, AB, Padilla & My Father!!


I happen to know the story behind this...

So, said squid was really busy that week, and lagged behind from his fellow squids. When it finally found time to put together this gift, being its first bomb ever, it simply forgot to tentacle in an ink note...

USPS box was free.
Work place only offered UPS...
Yeah......

I should've maintained silence and let you bomb Starbucks if you were to retaliate. That'd be hilarious. lol :woohoo:


----------



## anonobomber

cartey said:


> I should've maintained silence and let you bomb Starbucks if you were to retaliate. That'd be hilarious. lol :woohoo:


Some coffee infused cigars would be perfect for this!


----------



## Oldmso54

WELL!! Finally an honest squid!! THANK YOU Cartey! That's all I really wanted to do was properly thank and acknowledge your generous gift... well maybe not ALL, but pretty much mostly??

PS - I bombed David and the retaliation hurt!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Shawn may never get a good night's sleep again, the way this one's going. You have our sympathies!


----------



## Cigar Noob

can we get a total on packages and cigars? I can't believe they are still arriving. Great job fellas!


----------



## David_ESM

Cigar Noob said:


> can we get a total on packages and cigars? I can't believe they are still arriving. Great job fellas!


I haven't seen Tracy's bomb arrive yet... So I think we are at 30 packages with 1 or 2 more to go.

I see some 5 packs, most are 6 packs, and some are even bigger... We will average at 6.

So rough averages states that so far he has received aprox 174 cigars, a cooler, a bottle of port and a t-shirt...

That sound about right Shawn?


----------



## Oldmso54

David_ESM said:


> I haven't seen Tracy's bomb arrive yet... So I think we are at 30 packages with 1 or 2 more to go.
> 
> I see some 5 packs, most are 6 packs, and some are even bigger... We will average at 6.
> 
> So rough averages states that so far he has received aprox 174 cigars, a cooler, a bottle of port and a t-shirt...
> 
> That sound about right Shawn?


Pretty accurate. I had a list of all cigars before yestedays arrivals. I need to update and count but those totals are pretty much on the mark. BTW - my wife can't believe more packages keep coming - LOL.


----------



## StogieNinja

Oldmso54 said:


> WELL!! Finally an honest squid!! THANK YOU Cartey! That's all I really wanted to do was properly thank and acknowledge your generous gift... well maybe not ALL, but pretty much mostly??
> 
> PS - I bombed David and the retaliation hurt!


Lol! Shawn, Carter means Starbucks the coffee shop not the puffer. The return address is a Starbucks in Seattle where Carter works, and sent his bomb from.

It's ok, Starbucks is really a younger generation thing. We don't expect you old guys to be aware of stuff.

:smoke:


----------



## sdlaird

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Lol! Shawn, Carter means Starbucks the coffee shop not the puffer. The return address is a Starbucks in Seattle where Carter works, and sent his bomb from.
> 
> It's ok, Starbucks is really a younger generation thing. We don't expect you old guys to be aware of stuff.
> 
> :smoke:


FOG's. Gotta love em. Good to keep a few around for kicks. :tongue:


----------



## Oldmso54

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Lol! Shawn, Carter means Starbucks the coffee shop not the puffer. The return address is a Starbucks in Seattle where Carter works, and sent his bomb from.
> 
> It's ok, Starbucks is really a younger generation thing. We don't expect you old guys to be aware of stuff.
> 
> :smoke:





sdlaird said:


> FOG's. Gotta love em. Good to keep a few around for kicks. :tongue:


Really?? :dunno: Hmpf!  Well I did bomb a Starbuck?!? :help:


----------



## notmYJ

This whole thing is shocking. Never in all my time surfing forums, or even during the days usenet I have never seen a group of people that were spread around the world come together like this. The logistics of this are mind boggling. The generosity displayed by the BOTL is unmatched in other "group" I am in. I had no part of this, but I still got the warm fuzzy feeling as I was going through this thread. You guys here are amazing. I in awe of such a display as this.. You guys are seriously amazing.


----------



## David_ESM

notmYJ said:


> This whole thing is shocking. Never in all my time surfing forums, or even during the days usenet I have never seen a group of people that were spread around the world come together like this. The logistics of this are mind boggling. The generosity displayed by the BOTL is unmatched in other "group" I am in. I had no part of this, but I still got the warm fuzzy feeling as I was going through this thread. You guys here are amazing. I in awe of such a display as this.. You guys are seriously amazing.


Well come on in and share in the experience that is a puff bombing: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-contests/300895-new-puffers-get-your-tail-fins-here.html


----------



## StogieNinja

Oldmso54 said:


> Why do you guys do this????


Because Shawn.... it's _fun_!

:smoke:


----------



## notmYJ

David_ESM said:


> Well come on in and share in the experience that is a puff bombing: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-contests/300895-new-puffers-get-your-tail-fins-here.html


Never been bombed, but my first bomb landed on target this past Monday. However, It after the bomb was sent was I informed that I made myself a target. I thought being unaffiliated would prevent me from being target by the groups. As this is the case, and I have already joined in the bombing fun, I respectfully decline your invite as I'd rather it go to another noob who hasn't gotten their feet wet yet.


----------



## Oldmso54

Picked up my package from the PO - it's from Tracy (Jumpmaster) all the way from Afghanistan!!!










And here is the pron - big time pron Deisel, Brazilia, Dirty Rat, MK Ultra and GH 2002 - yum, yum, yum










Tracy needs a shout here. The guy is overseas, fighting for our freedom and he sends ME?? cigars ? It really is supposed to be the other way around. These mean a little extra something coming from our soldiers. Thank you Tracy in way more ways than I can put into words!


----------



## David_ESM

That is a great photo... And also kinda sad... I think that might have been the last one.


----------



## Oldmso54

David_ESM said:


> That is a great photo... And also kinda sad... I think that might have been the last one.


I can only hope so! I have so much organizing to do it's unbelieveable. And I have a lot of logging to do too (not nearly as much fun as smoking). I need a bit of normalacy back!


----------



## anonobomber

Maybe we should fire off round two to keep him busy...


----------



## Oldmso54

anonobomber said:


> Maybe we should fire off round two to keep him busy...


You've got the "Legion of Boom" that you might want to divert your attention to, but thank you very much!


----------



## Swany

Oldmso54 said:


> Pretty accurate. I had a list of all cigars before yestedays arrivals. I need to update and count but those totals are pretty much on the mark. BTW - *my wife can't believe more packages keep coming* - LOL.


You mean they are still coming.... I'm sure there is at least one more on its way as well....


----------



## Oldmso54

Swany said:


> You mean they are still coming.... I'm sure there is at least one more on its way as well....


Rob, Rob, Rob - I had you pegged as the secret agent 007 squid????


----------



## David_ESM

Not very secret with that avatar...


----------



## jumpmaster

Swany said:


> You mean they are still coming.... I'm sure there is at least one more on its way as well....


With that being said.....my total overall destruction estimate is:

33 - boxes
185 - cigars
1 - T-Shirt
1 - Bottle of Port

Happy smoking and sorting Shawn. Very well deserved.
eace:eace::dude::dude::dude:


----------



## StogieNinja

Oldmso54 said:


> Rob, Rob, Rob - I had you pegged as the secret agent 007 squid????


How could Rob be Secret Agent 007? His membership in the Bomb Squids isn't secret!


----------



## Squid Agent 007

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> How could Rob be Secret Agent 007? His membership in the Bomb Squids isn't secret!


Only my General and commanding officer knows my true identity and I only report to him. No one else within the Squids know who I am and that way it shall remain.


----------



## max gas

Squid Agent 007 said:


> Only my General and commanding officer knows my true identity and I only report to him. No one else within the Squids know who I am and that way it shall remain.


I'm glad this guy is on our team!


----------



## StogieNinja

Yes... yes you are, Mike. And so am I!!!

(Though I am terrified about what could happen if I ever let his name slip...)

Although, we should clear up one thing.

Despite Squid Agent 007's loyalty, dedication to our cause, true BotL nature, and his willing ness to do what is asked of him, he does not "report" to me, per se. I am not his general or commanding officer, and he does not do my bidding.

I am simply a liason between the regular Bomb Squid operation and he. I am his contact, nothing more.

I shudder to think of what corruption would befall me were I to _actually _command such a powerful, well-trained, deadly combatant as Squid Agent 007.


----------



## StogieNinja

jumpmaster said:


> With that being said.....my total overall destruction estimate is:
> 
> 33 - boxes
> 185 - cigars
> 1 - T-Shirt
> 1 - Bottle of Port


...and one coolidor!

:smoke:


----------



## Oldmso54

Well I just did a total of what I have written down and here's what I came up with:

32 packages
191 cigars
1 bottle of port
1 tshirt
1 70 qt cooler

I don't think I missed a package - maybe though???


----------



## primetime76

Oldmso54 said:


> Well I just did a total of what I have written down and here's what I came up with:
> 
> 32 packages
> 191 cigars
> 1 bottle of port
> 1 tshirt
> 1 70 qt cooler
> 
> I don't think I missed a package - maybe though???


A hit like that would DOUBLE my current stash...LMAO


----------



## David_ESM

primetime76 said:


> A hit like that would DOUBLE my current stash...LMAO


Indeed.


----------



## max gas

primetime76 said:


> A hit like that would DOUBLE my current stash...LMAO


I think that would double most people's stash.....except Shuckins.


----------



## Squid Agent 007

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Yes... yes you are, Mike. And so am I!!!
> 
> (Though I am terrified about what could happen if I ever let his name slip...)
> 
> Although, we should clear up one thing.
> 
> Despite Squid Agent 007's loyalty, dedication to our cause, true BotL nature, and his willing ness to do what is asked of him, he does not "report" to me, per se. I am not his general or commanding officer, and he does not do my bidding.
> 
> I am simply a liason between the regular Bomb Squid operation and he. I am his contact, nothing more.
> 
> I shudder to think of what corruption would befall me were I to _actually _command such a powerful, well-trained, deadly combatant as Squid Agent 007.


Well said Derek as you could say I'm more of a mercenary and tend to go solo on my missions. However my heart lies with the Squids. When the beacon calls, I shall answer. When my brothers need to bring down the wrath, I shall do what I do best and surprise the unexpected.


----------



## primetime76

Squid Agent 007 said:


> Well said Derek as you could say I'm more of a mercenary and tend to go solo on my missions. However my heart lies with the Squids. When the beacon calls, I shall answer. When my brothers need to bring down the wrath, I shall do what I do best and surprise the unexpected.


You have now sent out bombs, and have aligned yourself with the squids (who cares about the individiual bombings...we all do those too)...so surprise the unexpected you say? You are just another bomber now...Derre...oops, Squid007..just another bomber in a sea of bombers.


----------



## StogieNinja

primetime76 said:


> You have now sent out bombs, and have aligned yourself with the squids (who cares about the individiual bombings...we all do those too)...so surprise the unexpected you say? You are just another bomber now...Derre...oops, Squid007..just another bomber in a sea of bombers.


There's only one "r" in Derek...


----------



## David_ESM

BTW Kipp... You can see they are both logged on at the same time... So...


----------



## Squid Agent 007

David_ESM said:


> BTW Kipp... You can see they are both logged on at the same time... So...


A smart one we have here, possible agent in training? Well done fellow Squid.

You see Kipp, many of the Squids are far more advanced and equipped with sophisticated intelligence to figure this one out. It was a valid assumption, but so very wrong.


----------



## primetime76

Squid Agent 007 said:


> A smart one we have here, possible agent in training? Well done fellow Squid.
> 
> You see Kipp, many of the Squids are far more advanced and equipped with sophisticated intelligence to figure this one out. It was a valid assumption, but so very wrong.


Wrong...one on a PC, one on a cell phone or other mobile device...not too hard to run multiple accounts at the same time. DeRek! LOL


----------



## Squid Agent 007

primetime76 said:


> Wrong...one on a PC, one on a cell phone or other mobile device...not too hard to run multiple accounts at the same time. DeRek! LOL


You assuming I am Derek just makes this all the worth while.

:hurt:


----------



## StogieNinja

It sure does, don't it?


----------



## Oldmso54

Squid Agent 007 said:


> You assuming I am Derek just makes this all the worth while.
> 
> :hurt:


So Secret Squid Agent 007 - how is the weather there in ANTARTICA!!


----------



## David_ESM

Oh crap! He has been caught!

Photo in the News: Colossal Squid Caught off Antarctica


----------



## Oldmso54

David_ESM said:


> Oh crap! He has been caught!
> 
> Photo in the News: Colossal Squid Caught off Antarctica


Nice, but article was from 2007 my friend!


----------



## David_ESM

So they caught him and he escaped... Back to Antarctica...

Give me a break, you pull up a story about squids in Antarctica from today! :wink:


----------



## Squid Agent 007

Oldmso54 said:


> So Secret Squid Agent 007 - how is the weather there in ANTARTICA!!


It's a beautiful day as I work to assemble my bomb for my next victim. After careful planning and much work to be done, I shall leave my mark on another victim.

I must apologize for being rude and not addressing your "Visitor Message". It seems I do not have the proper privileges "yet" to respond.


----------



## Oldmso54

Squid Agent 007 said:


> Only my General and commanding officer knows my true identity and I only report to him. No one else within the Squids know who I am and that way it shall remain.





Squid Agent 007 said:


> Well said Derek as you could say I'm more of a mercenary and tend to go solo on my missions. However my heart lies with the Squids. When the beacon calls, I shall answer. When my brothers need to bring down the wrath, I shall do what I do best and surprise the unexpected.





Squid Agent 007 said:


> A smart one we have here, possible agent in training? Well done fellow Squid.
> 
> You see Kipp, many of the Squids are far more advanced and equipped with sophisticated intelligence to figure this one out. It was a valid assumption, but so very wrong.





Squid Agent 007 said:


> You assuming I am Derek just makes this all the worth while.
> 
> :hurt:


This Squid is very eloquent; spells correctly; composes sentances grammatically correct, and shows a bit of sophistication in his writing.

Hmmm... who on this forum exhibits these type qualities???


----------



## Oldmso54

Squid Agent 007 said:


> It's a beautiful day as I work to assemble my bomb for my next victim. After careful planning and much work to be done, I shall leave my mark on another victim.
> 
> I must apologize for being rude and not addressing your "Visitor Message". It seems I do not have the proper privileges "yet" to respond.


Dear Sir - apology accepted. It is I who should have known the rules about "new" members....


----------



## StogieNinja

Well, we can rule out Kipp...


----------



## primetime76

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Well, we can rule out Kipp...


There goes DerRek again...LOL


----------



## StogieNinja

Oldmso54 said:


> ...composes grammatically correct sentences...


Lol, unlike Shawn himself.  Fixed for ya.


----------



## max gas

Oldmso54 said:


> This Squid is very eloquent; spells correctly; composes sentances grammatically correct, and shows a bit of sophistication in his writing.
> 
> Hmmm... who on this forum exhibits these type qualities???


I think I see where you're going Shawn. The other question to ask is this: is 007 well versed in the art of poetry?


----------



## anonobomber

David_ESM said:


> Oh crap! He has been caught!
> 
> Photo in the News: Colossal Squid Caught off Antarctica


LOL


----------



## the_brain

max gas said:


> I think I see where you're going Shawn. The other question to ask is this: is 007 well versed in the art of poetry?


Can be him...


----------



## Danfish98

Oldmso54 said:


> This Squid is very eloquent; spells correctly; composes sentances grammatically correct, and shows a bit of sophistication in his writing.
> 
> Hmmm... who on this forum exhibits these type qualities???


That eliminates about 99% of Puffdom. I'm not at all suggesting Agent 007 is Derek but it's quite easy to log into 2 accounts at once. Just need 2 different browsers on the same computer to do it. Might be a bit sophisticated for our good friend Shawn here, but certainly not difficult to do.


----------



## Oldmso54

Danfish98 said:


> *That eliminates about 99% of Puffdom*. I'm not at all suggesting Agent 007 is Derek but it's quite easy to log into 2 accounts at once. Just *need 2 different browsers on the same computer to do it*. Might be a bit sophisticated for our good friend Shawn here, but certainly not difficult to do.


Well Dan!! I agree with the first bolded part....

And for the second bolded part - you might want to sit down for this - but believe it or not ..... I'VE ACTUALLY DONE THAT!! :drum:


----------



## Danfish98

Guess you can teach an old dog new tricks. Way to go Shawn!


----------



## anonobomber

Oldmso54 said:


> Well Dan!! I agree with the first bolded part....
> 
> And for the second bolded part - you might want to sit down for this - but believe it or not ..... I'VE ACTUALLY DONE THAT!! :drum:


Are you sure it wasn't just two windows of the same browser? :roll:


----------



## Oldmso54

anonobomber said:


> Are you sure it wasn't just two windows of the same browser? :roll:


No comment :drama:


----------



## primetime76

anonobomber said:


> Are you sure it wasn't just two windows of the same browser? :roll:


Who cares...Shawn did it! :hurt:


----------



## Squid Agent 007

max gas said:


> I think I see where you're going Shawn. The other question to ask is this: is 007 well versed in the art of poetry?


Ye ask, ye shall receive.

Give Back the Human
Give back my father, give back my mother;
Give grandpa back, grandma back;
Give me my sons and daughters back.
Give me back myself.
Give back the human race.
As long as this life lasts, this life,
Give back peace
That will never end.


----------



## Squid Agent 007

Oldmso54 said:


> This Squid is very eloquent; spells correctly; composes *sentances* grammatically correct, and shows a bit of sophistication in his writing.
> 
> Hmmm... who on this forum exhibits these type qualities???


Why thank you for the fine compliments Shawn. I believe it's important to do the best we can, strive to be the best, and most important, take pride in our work.

Although I must say, I believe you encountered a typograpgical error in your sentence above. Merely a simple mistake and quite common while using a keyboard. Carry on as you were.

:angel:



Oldmso54 said:


> Dear Sir - apology accepted. It is I who should have known the rules about "new" members....


Apology accepted my good man and none was required.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Wow. Worse than me. 

Counts me out!


----------



## Oldmso54

Squid Agent 007 said:


> Why thank you for the fine compliments Shawn. I believe it's important to do the best we can, strive to be the best, and most important, take pride in our work.
> 
> Although I must say, I believe you encountered a typograpgical error in your sentence above. Merely a simple mistake and quite common while using a keyboard. Carry on as you were.
> 
> :angel:
> 
> Apology accepted my good man and none was required.


Well this conclusively shows that *I* am not the Secret Agent Squid!! (not that anyone thought I was)

Shall we herf some time??? It's quite warm and balmy here in Central Florida compared to your coordinates.


----------



## StogieNinja

Oldmso54 said:


> No comment :drama:


lol, Shawn, you're one of my favorite people around here, you know that? Despite your poor choice in affiliation...


----------



## primetime76

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> lol, Shawn, you're one of my favorite people around here, you know that? Despite your obvious intelectual
> superiority...


Awww, that is the nicest thing a Squid has ever said.,..and very true!


----------



## David_ESM

But why did he make superiority smaller than the other words?


----------



## StogieNinja

Because while Shawn is pretty smart, well.. Kipp... not so much...


----------



## Squid Agent 007

Oldmso54 said:


> Well this conclusively shows that *I* am not the Secret Agent Squid!! (not that anyone thought I was)
> 
> *Shall we herf some time??? It's quite warm and balmy here in Central Florida compared to your coordinates.*


Why thank you for the generous offer. However I wish to remain anonymous and not reveal my true identity. Perhaps someday, but as of now, it's not possible.


----------



## Oldmso54

Squid Agent 007 said:


> Why thank you for the generous offer. However I wish to remain anonymous and not reveal my true identity. Perhaps someday, but as of now, it's not possible.


Well the offer stands, my door is always open, and my humi is here for your enjoyment!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Oldmso54 said:


> Well the offer stands, my door is always open, and my humi is here for your enjoyment!


Face it, Shawn. *YOU *are here for our enjoyment!

:caked:


----------



## Oldmso54

ProbateGeek said:


> Face it, Shawn. *YOU *are here for our enjoyment!
> 
> :caked:


I do try to provide some comic relief now and again


----------



## Habano

Oldmso54 said:


>


Ahhhhhh HELL NO!!

Ok now that anyone who really knows me knows for a FACT that I am not a Pete Johnson fan nor do I own and Vaije's (sp) in my collection. The Cubans, yeah I could pull that off, and I would bomb Man O Wars as those are my golf course cigars!!!

Sorry for the bump, but I wanted to see what Shawn was bombed by the agent.


----------



## primetime76

Starbuck said:


> Ahhhhhh HELL NO!!
> 
> Ok now that anyone who really knows me knows for a FACT that I am not a Pete Johnson fan nor do I own and Vaije's (sp) in my collection. The Cubans, yeah I could pull that off, and I would bomb Man O Wars as those are my golf course cigars!!!
> 
> Sorry for the bump, but I wanted to see what Shawn was bombed by the agent.


If you are going to lie...stick with it. You are getting pretty convioncing bro...migh have to nominate you for an Oscar!


----------

